# Oh joy, frozen sewer line!



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Had some laundry to catch up on. First load almost complete and the wife walks into the laundry room. I'm in the family room and hear *"DAMMIT!"*.
I walk over there and sure enough, laundry room floor is flooded. It's NOT going to be a fun Saturday. Not a big deal though. This happened about three years ago and I bought a 50' manual snake. I installed a cleanout in that line about eight years ago. I can just pop the cap and clear the blockage. It's happened a couple times and it's a straight shot so there's no need for a rotary snake. 

I grab a big pair of channel locks and the snake. Open the cap and confirm that the blockage is upstream of the cleanout. Insert the snake and within about four inches, it stops dead. I figured it was just caught on something. Maybe a ridge at the edge of the T or something like that. Try again but it still won't go. I can tell from the sound, it's not just hanging up on an edge or something. It's FROZEN! The line comes out from under the foundation of my garage and is just in front of my front porch. It's only about 14 or 15" deep. It's never happened before but now I've got a mess on my hands. Time to get the hose out. At least I've got a hot water spigot on the laundry tub. It can't be frozen that solidly. Hopefully a quick shot of hot water will thaw things out and get it running. Wish me luck!

John


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Well you can use the hose, but I would use a snake with a cutting bit on it.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

wow, never heard of that before. sounds like a pain in the rump.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Crisis handled!

At least the whole day isn't ruined. Took a couple hours of screwing around but things are back to normal and the laundry is being handled.

Steve,
yeah I'm sure it doesn't happen often but in my case the sewer line is very shallow. It's never happened since I've been here though. I did run a hose from the hot water spigot on my laundry tub out to the cleanout. It only took a couple minute and I was able to get the frozen blockage cleared. But that wasn't the only blockage. Once I got the ice cleared, I ran the snake into the line and it went in very easy for about eight to ten feet then hit resistance. Only took a minute or so and was able to get that but the water still wasn't running very fast so I knew that wasn't the only blockage. About eight feet further in I hit what seemed like a brick wall. Took some doing and I really thought I may have to get a rotary cutter in there but I was able to bust through and a torrent of water came rushing down the line! 

I think the two other partial blockages caused the line to drain slowly and it just happened to form some ice in the T that forms the cleanout I installed. When the line is draining normally it shouldn't be a problem. That $29 snake has MORE than paid for itself in three uses though. I'm sure it would have been a minimum of $200 if I had to get someone out here to snake it.

Time to find something FUN to do. :lol:

John


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Is she using lint catchers on the washer discharge?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

It may not be advisable, but I don't have a lint screen on the discharge tube. It goes into a stand pipe behind the machine and below a counter top I built. Basically the machines are "built in" so there's a work area on top. I don't think a lint trap will work when you use a stand pipe. It would become clogged and could spray water everywhere.

John


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

jpollman said:


> I don't think a lint trap will work when you use a stand pipe. It would become clogged and could spray water everywhere.John


I just put a 2' piece of 3" at the top of my stand pipe and then reduce it down.
Lint trap works great with this setup.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Very similar issue at my place up north before we replumbed it. I was in no hurry and had two gallons of RV anti-freeze to rewinterize when we left. Got enough water out of the cleanout to pour a gallon down there. Waited about 3 hours and it started to drain. Poured the other gallon down there and it was good to go in no time. Much easier on the arms and back.


----------

